# Maltese Female Mix Huntington WV 50 dollars



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

I would call about her but right now I do not have room for another dog 
small housedogs $50


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

They're selling a dog they want to rehome? How very sad.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm personally glad they are charging a small fee... I HATE those Craig's List ads, but the free ones are very bothersome. People will pick them up and resell them (just interested in the money and not caring to whom), or use them as bait dogs for fighting dogs, or whatever...it's sad and scary. I bit of a fee at least deters the real nutjobs. I wish they would contact rescue groups instead...however, those even are busting at the seams. I can't even look at CL anymore because seeing all the 'disposable when no longer convenient' animals side by side with the puppies from backyard greeders just puts me in such a sad sad mood.


----------

